# How do you make creeping fig stick to the background?



## DJK83

Maybe I'm doing it all wrong, but I'm using the background that comes with the Exo Terras, but with some peat moss glued to certain areas (pics here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/73200-will-peat-moss-work-vines-background.html). For several weeks I've had a vine of creeping fig taped to it, hoping it would stick (to either area -- the peat moss or fake rock part), and today I peeled the tape off, only to see that it hasn't stuck at all. I'd read that creeping fig can attach to _anything_, so what am I doing wrong? I feel like I'm missing something fairly obvious, but I don't know what.


----------



## Frogtofall

The best way to get creeping fig to attach to the background is to start it in the soil and let it climb up the background. just attaching it can be done with damp moss wrapped around it but it is a bit more difficult 

I started doing something else though... If you have any bromeliads attached to the background, you can take small semi new growth cuttings of creeping fig and stick them in the cups of the bromeliad that are closest to the wall. The water in the cups will root the cuttings and they will grow out and right onto the background. After they establish good roots on the background, you can cut the base where it is growing out of the bromeliad cup or leave it if it doesn't bother you.


----------



## DJK83

Well it's a rooted portion, so it does have roots in the soil. Are vines that are already grown unable to attach to anything in that area? What I mean is, does it have to attach as it grows?


----------



## Frogtofall

Just use a bent paper clip and clip the mid section of the vine to the background. It will root eventually.


----------



## Neontra

Ficus pumila can take months to root properly. I like to use toothpicks or like frogtofall said wire or a paperclip works wonders for attaching things.


----------



## Brian317

floral wire works best for me. Just throwing in my 2 cents.


----------



## JaysPDF

I plant the roots and use broken toothpicks to support the direction I want the plant to move on my clay or GS backgrounds. It seems to work great for me. When I first started using it, I started 1 plant at the top of the tank and 1 plant at the bottom thinking one would grow down and the other up to fill the wall quickly. I was very wrong about this. The one on the bottom grew up and the one on the top grew into a canopy over the entire tank. The frogs seemed to love it but made me nervous every time I had to open the tank so eventually I removed it and placed it into another tank. You can also hang portions of it on plants that are already planted into your wall. They will grab on eventually.


----------



## Logqan

I just lay it on the background where i want it and mist heavily and make sure there is no ventilation. The substrate or background its on needs to be moist.
Logan


----------



## james67

heres how to do it;

take your creeping fig, and place it in a contained metal bin.
pour flammable liquid on it
light it on fire!

now sit back and enjoy the fire, i mean rooted cuttings!

seriously though, if your humidity is high enough, and you have a decent light source, it should root everywhere (choking out all other plant life in a couple months).

james


----------

